# Télécommande pour Mac...



## lo12345 (25 Mars 2004)

hello.. j'espere que je poste au bon endroit...
je me demandais si ca existait une tele commande pour piloter mon imac depuis mon lit sans avoir a me lever... style changer de morceau dans itunes... ou passer a un autre chapitre avec le dvd...
apparemment ATI en a fait une pas mal pour pc (beeeuuurrrkkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








) mais ils ont  eu un eclair de genie en sortant les drivers pour mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






alors je sais pas si y'en a un de vous qui a une telecommande...merci de vos conseils...
 et mangez des pommes...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

Si tu as un téléphone portable Bluetooth, tu peux aussi essayer Salling Clicker.


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2004)

la télécommande ATI est en vente  ici sur l'applestore


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2004)

Digital Media Remote...


----------



## snyouf (10 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
j'ai acheter en novembre la télécommande ATI.
je poscedais déjà OSX 10.2 et tout fonctionnait parfaitement dans le meilleur des monde. Jusqu'au jour où après une mise à jour d'apple et une mise a jour du pilote, Le driver de ma télécomande USB ne fonctionnait plus...
Que puis-je faire ???

Merci 

A bientot

Martin


----------



## mistertitan (20 Avril 2004)

slt

quelqu'un a t il deja utilisé la telecomande ati remote wonder?

je voudrais savoir si on peux la paramétrer avec Mplayer parce que les dix avec quicktime, c pas top pour l'avance rapide et vlc utilise trop de ressources sur mon ordi


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2004)

J'en ai une. Elle était livrée avec l'EyeTV. Tu peux paramétrer la télécommande avec n'importe quelle application.

Voici les captures d'écran du logiciel de cette télécommande:


----------



## akufen (26 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis à la recherche d'une télécommande pour mon alu 12, afin de controler Itunes depuis mon lit!

J'ai vu sur l'Apple Store une télécommande Ati à 69, je me demandais s'il existait autre chose car je la trouve un peu chère.
Est que l'un d'entre vous en a une et est ce que cela fonctionne bien?

Merci de vos réponse, A.


----------



## chagregel (26 Janvier 2005)

N'importe quel telephone portable BT si tu l'as en integré...


----------



## akufen (26 Janvier 2005)

Oui j'avais entendu parlé de ça mais mon portable ne me propose pas ça il est trop vieux!

Mais cela fonctionne comment exactement avec un portable?

A


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Mais cela fonctionne comment exactement avec un portable?


Tout ce qui concernes les mobiles se trouve dans le forum Informatique nomade

Pour ce qui est du mobile émulant une télécommande C'est par ici : Gérer son Mac depuis un mobile et/ou un PDA


----------



## akufen (26 Janvier 2005)

merci je regarde tout ça, A.


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la recherche d'une télécommande pour mon alu 12, afin de controler Itunes depuis mon lit!


Fainéant  :rateau: 

Keyspan Express Remote


----------



## akufen (26 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fainéant  :rateau:
> 
> Keyspan Express Remote



je sais mais on ne serait pas!

Merci pour l'info mais c'est un peu chère.


----------



## akufen (27 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qui concernes les mobiles se trouve dans le forum Informatique nomade
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mobile émulant une télécommande C'est par ici : Gérer son Mac depuis un mobile et/ou un PDA



Bonjour, 

D'abord merci pour tous ces liens précieux!
Si je comprend bien, donc  si je fais par exemple l'acquisition d'un T630 sur lequel j'installe salling Clicker en v2, je pourrai commander Itune, VLC, depuis mon lit et ce sans que je possède de borne Airport express??? J'ai bon là.  
 Autre chose est ce qu'avec une config comme celle inscrite ci-dessus je pourrai éteindre et allumer mon pb à distance?

Si c'est ça merci d'avance pour une confirmation car cela me coute moins chèr qu'une télécommande!!!

Merci, d'avance, A.


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Si j'ai indiqué ce fil :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ici : Gérer son Mac depuis un mobile et/ou un PDA


c'est pour que tu ailles y développer ta question :


			
				akufen a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprend bien, donc  si je fais par exemple l'acquisition d'un T630 sur lequel j'installe salling Clicker en v2, je pourrai commander Itune, VLC, depuis mon lit et ce sans que je possède de borne Airport express??? J'ai bon là.
> Autre chose est ce qu'avec une config comme celle inscrite ci-dessus je pourrai éteindre et allumer mon pb à distance?


là-bas dans Informatique nomade 
Les habitués de ce fil ne viennent pas forcément dans Périphérique


----------



## The Duke (24 Avril 2005)

hello,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer sur le paramétrage de la télécommande multimedia At Remote Wonder ?

En suivant pas à pas le manuel rien ne fonctionne.

j'ai tout vérifié ( compatbilité , etc...tout est OK)

C'est le paramétrage des boutons que je ne parviens pas apparement pas à maîtriser ( aïe..!!!)


----------



## mistertitan (24 Avril 2005)

si tu suit le manuel, c'est que tu es sous windows, car moi, je n'ai pas de manuel pour mac. donc, dans ce cas, personne pourras t'aider.

si tu es sur mac, il faut deja que tu telecharge le pilote de la telecommande sur le site ATI
ensuite, essaie de voir toit meme, il n'y a pas a parametrer l'id de la telecommande, ca sert a rien, sauf si tu en a 2 dans la maison

pour les application, ben c'est assez simple, mais dis plutot exactement ce qui te pose pb


----------



## The Duke (24 Avril 2005)

Non non je suis bien sur Mac ( G5 et Panther) et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version du driver sur ATI.

Mon problemo précis c'est que lorsque j'ai ouvert iTunes par exemple et que j'actionne play avec ma télécommande y 'a rien qui se passe et lorsque j'ouvre le tableau de configuration de la télécommande j'y comprends rien because je parle pas l'anglais.

Donc si tu en as une peux-tu me dire ce je dois faire pour piloter itunes avec cette télécommande ?

merci


----------



## mistertitan (24 Avril 2005)

tu ouvre les pref, et tu as en haut global profile: c'est les fonctions par defaut si l'application frontale n'a pas de fonction particuliere pour la touche programmée

dans ce menu, il y a plein d'appli deja programmées: dont itunes
dans l'onglet advanced, tu as toutes les touches de la telec que tu programme: tu choisit keystroke et la, on te demande de choisir entre custom et les fonctions preprogrammées
pour l'application cible: laisse foreground
tu verras, ca marche


----------



## The Duke (24 Avril 2005)

Ok je teste çà cette semaine et je te tiens au courant.

Merci

 :sleep:


----------



## jer_hud (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai vu sur une revue, une télécommande AIRCLICK. Vous connaissez? ça fonctionne avec quoi exactement? Vous en pensez quoi? Vous en connaissez d'autres mieux?


----------



## kisco (11 Mai 2005)

mon téléphone portable, un sony T630, me sert de télécommande via Bluetooth avec sur le Mac : Romeo


----------



## jer_hud (11 Mai 2005)

ah oui, ça semble sympa ça! mais je viens de voir que ça fonctionne avec SonyEricsson, Nokia, mais il ne parle pas de Samsung... Tu connais des gens qui l'utilisent avec un samsung ou autre chose que Nokia et SE? Sinon une telecommande BT, je n'y avais pas pensé! Euhhh, mais ça existe ça?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Mai 2005)

Avec mon projecteur Eizo j'ai reçu une télécommande
Je connecte via USB le projecteur, et je sais faire déplacer la souris et tout avec la télécommande


----------



## Claude number X (11 Mai 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon projecteur Eizo j'ai reçu une télécommande
> Je connecte via USB le projecteur, et je sais faire déplacer la souris et tout avec la télécommande



Ca fait cher la télécommande

Je crois que l'Air Click est résolument orienté audio (même pas précisé sur le site de Griffin si elle prend en charge le lecteur DVD) Si c'est juste pour iTunes, ca devrait le faire

La ATI Remote Wonder semble plus complète

Et Keyspan propose également 1 référence compatible avec la plus part des players dispo sur Macs et une autre a brancher sur AirPort Express (on doit les trouver sur l'Apple Store)

Je précise que je ne connais aucun de ces produits. Quand j'ai vraiment besoin d'une télécommande J'utilise également Roméo avec mon T610.


----------



## jer_hud (11 Mai 2005)

Cool merci pour les info, je vais attendre un peu avant d'acheter... sinon je sais ce qu'il me reste a faire, acheter un SonyEricsson! Je craque vraiment pour le  Z800 Il fait télécommande BT lui? Je sais, je suis chiant avec mes questions


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai l'ATI remote Wonder, elle marche bien, et pour toutes les appli.
Elle marche nickel, même si la souris dessus est pas top, c'est vraiment pratique...
C'est le top pour un feignant comme moi, quand tu regardes un film sur le mac ou autre chose...
Je te la conseille, en plus, elle n'est pas chere (40¤ de mémoire)


----------



## pixelemon (11 Mai 2005)

nokia 6600 et salling clicker... excellent.


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

...





			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> mon téléphone portable, un sony T630, me sert de télécommande via Bluetooth avec sur le Mac : Romeo





			
				jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Cool merci pour les info, je vais attendre un peu avant d'acheter... sinon je sais ce qu'il me reste a faire, acheter un SonyEricsson! Je craque vraiment pour le  Z800 Il fait télécommande BT lui? Je sais, je suis chiant avec mes questions





			
				pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> nokia 6600 et salling clicker... excellent.


Tout ce qui est télécommande par mobile + soft, c'est par ici : Informatique nomade, merci 

Ici, dans Périphérique, nous nous intéressons aux télécommandes dédiées


----------



## mistertitan (28 Juin 2005)

j'ai un pb avec mon ati remote wonder I

elle veut plus utiliser la fonction close ni la fonction quiter
pourtant, elle est bien programmée avec cmd+F et cmd+Q


----------



## ired (7 Novembre 2005)

Une possibilité de diriger iTunes ou VLC avec un dock Universal et une Apple Remote ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

Mon ATI Remote wonder refonctionne depuis 10.4.3 
Sous 10.4 auparavant, elle fonctionnait quelques minutes, puis plus rien, j'etais obligé de debrancher et de rebrancher le recepteur


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

ired a dit:
			
		

> ...un dock Universal...


Qu'est ce ?

nb : quand on débarque quelque part, la plus élémentaire des politesses et de saluer


----------



## ired (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce ?
> 
> nb : quand on débarque quelque part, la plus élémentaire des politesses et de saluer


Scusez Msieur Golf, comme je vous lis depuis longtemps, ca m'est sortit  de la tête  :rose:
Bijour Msieur Dame! :love:
L'universal dock, est cette jolie chose qui permet de commander son iPod via l'Apple Remote .
D'ou ma question, si il serait possible de commander VLC ou iTunes en branchant le dock sur mon Macounet...
Merci merci


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

ired a dit:
			
		

> L'universal dock, est cette jolie chose qui permet de commander son iPod via l'Apple Remote .
> D'ou ma question, si il serait possible de commander VLC ou iTunes en branchant le dock sur mon Macounet...
> Merci merci


Ce dock possède sa propre télécommande [en option] 
Et tout cela fonctionne en harmonie avec Front Row, càd uniquement avec le nouveau iMac G5 :rateau:


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Keyspan Express Remote




j'aimerai savoir comment cette télécommande gére le son lorsque il y a 2 enceintes et un caisson de basse branché avec un controleur de volume intégré

merci d'avance !!!:love:


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

Elle gère la sortie son du Mac ! Ce qui est après ne la concerne pas !


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle gère la sortie son du Mac ! Ce qui est après ne la concerne pas !




c'est à dire je pourrai quand meme baisser le volume avec la télécommande ou pas ?


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

Oui :bebe:


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui :bebe:




merci beaucoup amigo


----------



## gregetcoco (5 Janvier 2006)

je cherche déséspérement la notice en francais de la télécommande keyspan que je viens d'acheter et qui est citée un peu plus haut
en fait je voudrais que les quatres fléches remplace les 4 fleche de mon clavier

merci d'avance


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'utilise Wonder Remote d'ATI et elle fonctionne très bien et en plus elle n'est pas infra rouge mais a onde courte ce qui fait que tu peux t'en servir même au travers des murs.


----------



## gregetcoco (5 Janvier 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'utilise Wonder Remote d'ATI et elle fonctionne très bien et en plus elle n'est pas infra rouge mais a onde courte ce qui fait que tu peux t'en servir même au travers des murs.



moi aussi je suis trés content de la mienne mais je n'arrive pas à configurer tous les boutons comme je le souhaite (notice en anglais et japonnais) alors je bidouille si quelqu'un peu m'aider.


----------



## Agent BD (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Avec EyeTV, j'ai reçu l'ATI Remote Wonder. Avant de passer sous 10.4, pas de problème, elle fonctionnait super bien. Mais depuis, plus rien. Je ne sais pas comment réinstaller le pilote. Je ne sais plus du tout ce qu'il faut installer à partir du CD, surtout que je n'ai que des images windows (.bin, .exe). De plus, je ne trouve le pilote qu'il faut télécharger sur le Net pour MAC.

Merci de vos soluces...
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour : 

J'ai trouvé cette page sur le site d'ATI... 

Tu telecharges et installe le fichier, ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## Agent BD (15 Janvier 2006)

Merci!!

Ca fonctionne!!

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pifou (25 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fainéant :rateau:
> 
> Keyspan Express Remote


 
Bonjour,

Je suis en train de regarder pour acheter une borne Airport Express et la télécommande Keyspan Express ci-dessus (le tout histoire de lire ma bibliothèque iTunes directement sur mon ensemble HiFi  ).
Est-ce que quelqu'un qui possède ces 2 éléments (_golf  _) pourrait me dire si c'est facile à installer/configurer (iMac G4 / OSX 10.3.9) et surtout à utiliser pour toute la famille


----------



## FredStrasbourg (18 Février 2006)

Je viens d'acheter la totale hier à la Fnac de Strasbourg (en passant, la Keyspan Express Remote ets en promo là bas, 39 Euros au lieu 59 !!! et il en reste quelque-unes).
Bref, j'ai branché le tout sans rien paramétrer (airport express sur hifi, keyspan sur airport express) et le mac mini à 5 mètres de là fonctionne à merveille. (malgré plusieurs couches de murs).
Tu peux y aller, si tu as les moyens. Je t'avoue que ce système ne m'est pas d'une grande utilité (je me suis fait plaisir), car j'ai déjà un iPod 40 Go branché sur la hifi. (mais j'ai 80 Go de musique sur le mini), et cela fait un peu cher quand-même.
Bref, ce n'était pas ta question, mais tout fonctionne nickel, sans aucun paramétrage, puisque par défaut, la Keyspan est paramétrée pour Airport Express et iTunes.
Par contre, sortie de la, cette "zapette" est quand-même pas super évidente à paramétrer pour le reste.


----------



## gregetcoco (18 Février 2006)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter la totale hier à la Fnac de Strasbourg (en passant, la Keyspan Express Remote ets en promo là bas, 39 Euros au lieu 59 !!! et il en reste quelque-unes).
> Bref, j'ai branché le tout sans rien paramétrer (airport express sur hifi, keyspan sur airport express) et le mac mini à 5 mètres de là fonctionne à merveille. (malgré plusieurs couches de murs).
> Tu peux y aller, si tu as les moyens. Je t'avoue que ce système ne m'est pas d'une grande utilité (je me suis fait plaisir), car j'ai déjà un iPod 40 Go branché sur la hifi. (mais j'ai 80 Go de musique sur le mini), et cela fait un peu cher quand-même.
> Bref, ce n'était pas ta question, mais tout fonctionne nickel, sans aucun paramétrage, puisque par défaut, la Keyspan est paramétrée pour Airport Express et iTunes.
> Par contre, sortie de la, cette "zapette" est quand-même pas super évidente à paramétrer pour le reste.




moi j'ai enfin réussi à la parametrer pour frontrow est c'est trop la classe ?


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Mars 2006)

Comment la configurer pour frontrow ? J'ai le premier iMac G5, donc pas la zapette d'Apple...

Elle fonctionne bien cette zappette Keyspan Express Remote avec ce média center ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Juillet 2006)

allo ? Heu, quelqu'un pourrait me répondre ? Comment faire avec frontrow ?


----------



## takamaka (25 Juillet 2006)

Pour les utilisateurs de Front Row et de la zapette made by Apple, vous avez Mira qui vous permet de contr&#244;ler au moins 20 applications du bout des doigts&#8230;


----------



## Moustic71 (19 Novembre 2007)

bonjour, 


depuis peu sous mac, je me demandais si l'Apple Remote pouvait fonctionner avec vlc et powerpoint.


merci,


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'acheter la keyspan pour Front Row. Dès que j'arrive à patcher mon Tiger je l'essaye ...


----------



## Kraft59 (13 Juin 2012)

Je remonte ce post car les nouveaux macbook pro retina n'ont plus de port infrarouge ce qui veut dire que l'apple remote va finir à la poubelle !

Je recherche donc une télécommande du même type en bluetooth.

Des suggestions ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Breizh44 (13 Juin 2012)

Moustic71 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> 
> depuis peu sous mac, je me demandais si l'Apple Remote pouvait fonctionner avec vlc et powerpoint.
> ...



Vlc: sait pas (j'utilise QT et Perian) mais crois que oui.
Power point: sur, je m'en suis servi toute l'année


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Vlc: sait pas (j'utilise QT et Perian) mais crois que oui.
> Power point: sur, je m'en suis servi toute l'année



Le message à cinq ans. J'espère pour lui qu'il a trouvé !


----------



## Breizh44 (13 Juin 2012)

j'avais pas vu (je suppose que tu te balade ici a cause de l'alarme du a mon message?)
Bonsoir en passant


----------

